# Anyone with information!



## DWDB (8 Sep 2014)

Hi, 

I am looking to join a cycle club in the northwest area around Cheadle/Heald green as I want to start entering some races. 

Does anyone know of any clubs that do have racing teams/riders who take on new members with the idea of training to race?

I am keen to push my riding to the next level and a club would be the ideal way for me to do this, I know there are a lot of clubs but I do not know which ones would best suit my ideas. 

Any info would be well appreciated. 


Cheers,


----------

